# Yu Chenghui



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2015)

Yu Chenglui; 16 August 1939 – 5 July 2015

From HKMDB



> A native of the Shandong province, Yu was once the champion of Qingdao's martial arts Olympics. He had spent 14 years painstakingly recreated the "Two-handed Sword" moves, known to be extinct since the Han and Tang dynasties. It is now recognized as an official category in martial arts competitions.
> Yu was later discovered by director Zhang Xinyan of Great Wall Pictures, who cast him as the villain in _The Shaolin Temple_ and stirred up quite a sensation in the Chinese cinema. Yu then starred in various films including _Kids From Shaolin_ and _Martial Arts Of Shaolin_. He took on the task of action choreographer for the film _Heroes Returning to the East_ and was awarded the "Star of Martial Arts" kudos by the Chinese Wushu Association in 1998, for his unique achievements in the martial arts presentation on film and TV.
> Yu has recently turned his attention to TV, where he starred in various hugely popular costume serials such as _Sun Zi_, _Wu Song_ and _Xiao Ao Jiang Hu_.



Yu Chenghui - Wikipedia

Yu Chenghui - IMDB


----------

